# Elektronikas pamati >  Zemējums, tā neesamība & sišana "pa nagiem"

## Nikkys

Labdien!

Šis ir mans pirmais ieraksts te, ceru - neesmu kļūdījies sadaļās, kā arī stipri "nesitīsiet", ja nu kas noteikumos pārkāpts. Ceru uz palīdzību, droši vien, kā jau visi.

Problēma ir tāda, ka dzīvoju pusmājā, pirms pāris gadiem Latvenergo mainīja savu gaisa vada līniju, un, līdz pat mājai (skaitītājs bija mājā) ievilka līniju pa zemi.
Veicām remontu, vecos drošinātājus atmainījām pret "automātiem", tīri - drošības dēļ, un šur tur (virtuve, istaba tehnikai) izvilkām pilnīgi jaunus, trīsdzīslu vadus.
Vienā istabā remontu neveicām, jo tur tiek tikai uzlādēts mobilais, un vakaros ieslēgta griestu lustra.

Pēc pusgada meistari bija klāt - pārlika skaitītāju ārpus mājas teritorijas, speciālā "būdiņā", kurā arī uzstādīja vēl vienu "automātisko drošinātāju".
Vietā, kur bija skaitītājs, savienoja vadus šādi: brūnais ar brūno, zilais ar dzeltenzaļo. Citur neko neredzu, kasti vaļā varu skrūvēt, neko nesapraīšu, bet varbūt ielikt bildi šeit (?)

Lai vai kā, problēma tāda, ka ierīču korpusi sit pa nagiem - kaut vai pēdējais pirkums - gāzes/elektriskā plīts. Grūti pastrādāt, ja visu laiku jāuzmanās pie tā, kur pieskarās.
Arī citu elektroierīču (TV, dators, mūzikas centrs) metāliskās daļas "sit".

Jautājums - kā "nesāpīgāk" to risināt? (Domāts - bez lieliem izdevumiem, visi dzīvojam ne spožākajos laikos).
Lūdzu pārdomas - un paldies jau iepriekš...

----------


## JDat

Toerētiski drīkst Zaļdzelteno slēgt pie zilā, bet... Kā pats jūti, tas nav labi. Es personīgi uzskatu ka tomēr nedrīkst zemi (dzeltenzaļo) slēgt pie nulles (pie zilā). Pareizi ir tā ka nopērc veikalā (DEPO, K-Raita tml) zemējuma stieni un iedzen zemē, Pie tā stieņa jāslēdz klāt dzeltenzaļais vads. Protams ir variācijas pa tēmu... Var nepirkt zemējuma stieni veikalā, bet pašam kaut ķibināt. Cik zinu jādzen zemē 1-2 metri dziļi. Un saka ka vajag līdz gruntsūdeņiem dzīt. Smieklīgālais variants par zemējuma stieni, ko esmu dzirdējis. Ņemam vecu zaparožecu un ierokam pagalmā. Pie zaparožeca korpusa slēdzam zemi (dzeltenzaļo) un viss bumās.  :: 

Ceru ka ideju saprati. Citi foruma dalībnieki pielabos manas kļūdas.

----------


## Nikkys

"Zapiņu" ierakt ir mazliet nenopietni. Ne velti pieminēju pusmāju - šādi darbi grūti veicami. Stieni iedzīt - cita lieta.
Bet iedomājos vēl vienu lietu - nevar būt, ka zilas vads ar dzeltenzaļo savienots divās vietās - mājā, un arī pie skaitītāja (skapī) (?), jeb tas būtu nebūtiski, šoreiz...
Galvenais jau tas, ka pirms šīs darbības ar skaitītāja pārcelšanu prom, viss bija labi.
Kaimiņiem savādāk - nekādu dižo elektroierīču nav, simptomi nav manīti, savas ierīces slēgt un testēt negribās. Dīvaini mazliet būtu...

----------


## JDat

> "Zapiņu" ierakt ir mazliet nenopietni. Ne velti pieminēju pusmāju - šādi darbi grūti veicami. Stieni iedzīt - cita lieta.
> Bet iedomājos vēl vienu lietu - nevar būt, ka zilas vads ar dzeltenzaļo savienots divās vietās - mājā, un arī pie skaitītāja (skapī) (?), jeb tas būtu nebūtiski, šoreiz...
> Galvenais jau tas, ka pirms šīs darbības ar skaitītāja pārcelšanu prom, viss bija labi.
> Kaimiņiem savādāk - nekādu dižo elektroierīču nav, simptomi nav manīti, savas ierīces slēgt un testēt negribās. Dīvaini mazliet būtu...


 Pēc būtības brūnais un zilais atnāk no Ķeguma. Teorijā uz zilā ne kam nav jābūt, bet tikai teorijā. Praksē uz zilā tomēr kaut kas ir. Dzeltenzaļajam jābūt savienotam tikai ar stieni zemē. Zemi nedrīkst savienot ar nulles vadu(zilo), jo nulle un zeme nav viens uz tas pats. Tas viss teorijā un mācību grāmatā. Kas tev bija un kas tagad ir, gŗūti pateikt, jo neesmu elektriķis.

Par zapiņa ierakšanu, tas bij tikai kā humors.

----------


## abergs

> Pēc pusgada meistari bija klāt


 Meistari mēdz būt dažādi, būs gadījušies īstie...  ::  
Pirmais jau būtu zvanīt tam "meistaru" kantorim, lai labo brāķi.

----------


## Nikkys

Problēma, ka tie meistari, kas skaitītāju pārcēla prom no telpām bija no Latvenergo.
Tagad, sazinoties ar šiem, saņemu atbildi, ka apkalpošana notiekot tikai līdz skaitītājam. Par tālāko atbildot katrs no abiem pusmājas īpašniekiem pats.

----------


## marizo

> Vietā, kur bija skaitītājs, savienoja vadus šādi: brūnais ar brūno, zilais ar dzeltenzaļo.


 Kur paliek viens zilais?   ::  
No skaitītāja nāk zils+brūns vai zils+brūns+dzeltenzaļš?
Tev ir uz dažām telpām divi vadi (bez zemējuma) un uz citām trīs (zils+brūns+dzeltenzaļš), ja?

----------


## Nikkys

Par vienu zilo - nav ne jausmas.
No skaitītāja nāk zils+brūns+dzeltenzaļš
Un jā, uz citām istabām ir 3 dzīslu vadi, uz vienas palikuši 2 dzīslu.

----------


## JDat

Zini kā sienas kontaktā krāsas jāsaslēdz? Dzeltenzaļais ir zemes ākis, a Zilais un brūnais ir tie pie kuriem ne viens pirkstu pielikt nevar. Ja uz datora bleķa parādās elektrība, tad tā aizskrien uz zemi (ja elektroinstalācija pareizi uztaisīta), jo datora korpusa bleķim jābūt pievienotam zemītei, pa kuru es un tu staigājam, Dzeltenzaļais vads visu elektrību aizvada uz zemi. Pēc tam uz datora korpusa bleķa ir tāda pati elektrībā kā zemītei pa kuru staigājam, tad nesit pa nagiem. A jaudu čaiņikam, virtuves pļītij un arī datoram pievada pa zilo un brūno vadu. Ja pats netiec galā, tad atrodi zinošu (75 % elektriķu ir nezinīši zemējuma lietās pēc manas praktiskās pieredzes) elektriķi un paprasi lai saved visu kārtībā.

----------


## marizo

Neesmu elektriķis tāpat kā JDat, bet nav saprotams, kāpēc jāsavieno zilais ar dzeltenzaļo.
Ja no skaitītāja nāk 3, tad tos arī būtu loģiski attiecīgi padot tālāk. 

Noskaidro kur tas viens zilais palicis. Tas nav smieklīgi.   ::

----------


## JDat

Smieklīgi tas nav. Te ir jāraud. Un ja, nedod dievs, bŗūno savienotu ar dzeltenzaļo, tad būtu jārīko bēru mielasts. Elektrība nav joka lieta. Esmu izjutis uz savas ādas ne vienu reizi vien. Un visbiežāk pēc atraušanās gribas izraut olas elektriķim, kurš salaidis matos elektroinstalāciju.

PS: ne vienmēr elektriķa sertifikāts (vai kategorija) nozīmē ka elektriķis ir derīgs šai kategorijai.

----------


## next

Datoru korpusi parasti sit pa nagiem taapeec ka nekur nav pievienoti.
Elektrikji jau tev zemeejumu netaisiis, labaakaa gadiijuma zaljdzelteno savienos ar neitraali.
Neitraale garanteetii zemeeta pie transformatora apakshstacijaa un ar mazu ceriibu cilpu kastee (liels skapis ielas malaa, skaitiitaaju tur nav).
Parasti jau sprieguma kritums neitraales vadaa nav tik liels lai caur sausu aadu vareetu just.
Tas viss prieksh normaalas 380/220 v elektriibas.

----------


## JDat

Jā, Next. Parasti nan tuz zilā(nulles) elektrības. Bet mēdz gadīties. Ne jai vis taisa pareizi vai vietējā skapja nulla ir normāla stāvoklī.

Starp citu: kurš tad ja ne par naudu algots elektriķis taisa zemējumu vai vismaz dod vadošos norādes būvniekiem par to kā tādu ierīkot? Es nerunāju par vadu slēgšanu, bet par stieļa iedzīšanu zemē vai mājas kontūra uzbūvēšanu?


Offtopic (uz tēmas autoru neattiecas): Next, ja tu būtu Rīgā, tad es tev klātienē nodemonstrētu SN-250 šķjūningu ar sprieguma pacelšanu.  ::

----------


## Nikkys

Nē, tikko pamērīju ar to štrunta "spīdīgo skrūvgriezi" - vietā, kur brūnais savienots ar brūno - spīd.
Vietā, kur zilais ar dzeltenzaļo - ne.
Taču, tagad iepirktajai elektriskajai plītij ir tā - ja plīts nav "iesprausta" viss kārtībā - "caurumā" pie zilā vada nespīd, pie brūnā - spīd. Arī pie zemējuma "kājiņas" nespīd.
Pieslēdzam plīti - viss strādā, taču paskatot tās pašas zemējuma "kājiņas" spīd gana spoži, un ierīces korpuss "sit" pa nagiem.
Bailes no tā, ka plānots likt boileri, un vispirms gribu būt drošs par to, lai nenotiktu kas traks.

----------


## JDat

Tāpēc jau ir tā lieta ar dzeltenzilo un stieni zemē.

Dažs labs laikam aizmirsa vienu lietu: ja 3 fāzu tīklā slodze uz fāzēm nav vienādi sadalīta, tad uz nulles parādās spriegums pret zemi...
Sevišķi ja no apakšstacijas līdz mājai ir garāks vada gabals.

----------


## next

> Dažs labs laikam aizmirsa vienu lietu: ja 3 fāzu tīklā slodze uz fāzēm nav vienādi sadalīta, tad uz nulles parādās spriegums pret zemi...
> Sevišķi ja no apakšstacijas līdz mājai ir garāks vada gabals.


 Cik voltu?

----------


## Nikkys

Tad vēl paliek neizrunāts - kā efektīvāk šo zemējumu pievilkt? Un, kur tīri tehniski pievienot?

----------


## JDat

> Dažs labs laikam aizmirsa vienu lietu: ja 3 fāzu tīklā slodze uz fāzēm nav vienādi sadalīta, tad uz nulles parādās spriegums pret zemi...
> Sevišķi ja no apakšstacijas līdz mājai ir garāks vada gabals.
> 
> 
>  Cik voltu?


 Ja man jautā, tad: Uz zemes kājas pret mani ir 3,8 V uz nulles 6,8 V un uz fāzes ir 141 volts. Starp nulli un zemi 3 volti. Stapr fāzi un un zemi 226V, starp fāzi un nulli 229 V. Pie tam dažados dienas laikos manās. Ir bijis uz nulles 60 volti. Tas viss ņemot vērā, ka esmu centrā un nav īsti skaidrs vai man ir normāla zvaigzne vai vecrīgas trijstūris. Kolēģis apgalvo ja nulle ir iedzīta pagraba mitrajā zemē. Kaut kā tā. Nav enerģijas iedziļināties sīkāk  vai labot kļūdas. Ak jā viss ir AC.

Pie nulles pirkstu nebāzu, neesmu tik traks. Nezinu vai sit, bet rūkoņu skaļruņos var dabūt ja nav kaut kas pareizi audio iekārtai saslēgts.

----------


## next

> Vietā, kur bija skaitītājs, savienoja vadus šādi: brūnais ar brūno, zilais ar dzeltenzaļo. Citur neko neredzu, kasti vaļā varu skrūvēt, neko nesapraīšu, bet varbūt ielikt bildi šeit (?)


 Ieliec gan bildes - ka vadi savienoti, kaa spriegumu meeri, kuraas vietaas pa nagiem var norauties.

----------


## defs

Es vispār neredzu problēmas.Ja Tev tas dzeltenzaļais nespīd,kur mājā pievienots,tad tas nevar sist.Sit tikai tas,kas spīd.Kad ieslēdz plīti un plīts sit,tad tas nozīmē,ka plītij nav savienojuma ar to dzeltenzaļo.Vai nu nepareizi plīts pievienota,vai arī kabelis bojāts.

----------


## Didzis

Es jau daudzkur esmu rakstījis par zemējumiem, bet var jau vēlreiz(slinkums meklēt vecos ziņojumus). Tātad ir pilnīgi pofig kas un kā pienāk no skaitītāja kastes. Tur visdrīzak iesprausts zemē drātsgals un viss. Nekāda nopietna zemējuma tur nav, jo elektriķiem interesē tikai zibensaizsardzība, bet zibenim pie miljons voltiem zemējuma pretestība ir pilnīgi pofig.
Tātad pie mājas dzenam zemē "lomikus". Tie var būt gan leņķadzelži, gan, droši vien, arī "vecs zapiņš. Ar vienu stieni būs par maz, ja nu vienīgi māja atrodas uz dzelzsrūdas atradnēm  ::  Tālāk zemējumam pievieno no skaitītāja nākošā kabeļa nullesvadu(JDat nepareizi teica, ka nullesvads nesavienojas zr zemējumu). Moderni laikam nullesvadu tagad sauc par neitrāli- Eiropa tak, bet man vecā krievulaiku izglītība  ::  . Tai pat vietā, kur pievienoja nullesvadu pievieno zemesvadu, jeb zaļidzelteno vadu, kurš tālāk ie mājā uz visiem kontaktu zemējuma spailēm. Mājā nekur, nekādā gadījumā nullesvadu nesavieno ar zemesvadu!!!!!. Savienojums nullei, zemesvadam un "lauznim" zemē ir tikai pie mājas centrālā ievadskapja. Tikai tas ir vienīgais pareizais variants. Tāds zemējuma slēgums aizsargā gan visas elektroiekārtas mājā, gan arī pasargā no gadījuma, ja nejauši ekskavātorists Vaņa šmigā pārrauj pienākošā kabeļā nullesvadu. Tas ir visbīstamākais gadījums, ja nav zemējuma kontūra. Te aprakstita metodika, kā izmerīt zemējuma pretestību  http://www.diagnost.ru/Chauvin_Arnoux/G ... stance.htm 
Jo zemējumam mazaka pretestība jo labāk, bet nu esmu reālists un nevienmēr vajadzīgo pretestību izdodas uzturēt. Krievu laikos mums darbā kolektīvi bija jačurā uz zemējuma kontūra, lai samazinātu prtestību, jo nāca ikgadejā pārbaude  ::  .
Un vēl, defs nav taisnība, oi kā sit gan plīts, gan dušas krāns, ja nav izlīdzināts spriegums atarp ūdens trubām, radiātoriem, kapņu margām u.t.t. Pilnīgi visiem dzelžiem mājā jābūt sazemētiem. Tikai grāmatās taksta, ka cilvēks var izturet nez cik tur viotus. Dušā daži volti starp čuguna vannu un krānu purina ne pa jokam  ::  . Protams nenositīs, bet patīkami nav.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Aizvien jaunus topikus taisām. Šķiet, gana esam izrakstījušies - 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1882 un 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1222&st=0&sk=t&sd=a .

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Meistari mēdz būt dažādi, būs gadījušies īstie...  
Pirmais jau būtu zvanīt tam "meistaru" kantorim, lai labo brāķi.""

Man mammai tāpat: Latvenetgo ne lūgts ne prasīts mainīja veco labo uz digitālo skaitīt'ju, rezultātā mājās deg TIKAI naktslampiņa. Auzbraucu - diemžēl viss noplombēts, kļūdu izlabot nevaru. Zvanām - atbilde standarta, apkalpojam līdz skaitītājam. Izmantojot personisko pazīšanos atdabūju tos mērgļus atnākt, diemžēl manis nebija uz vietas. Pēc DIVU STUNDU darba lampiņas spīd divās vietās dzīvoklī, pārējais viss tāpat bez gaismas un kontaktūrai klāt netiek. Idiotu valstī arī spēka struktūras neatšķiras no vidusmēra inteliģences, diemžēl. Nācās apcirst visus kabeļus un izveidot atvadus no šīm degošajās lampiņām. Diemžēl tām galīgi neatbilst dzīslas resnums un to nomainīt saprotams netiek klāt. Pagaidām vienkārši karst... gan jau ugunsgrēks viņu skaitītājā izšķirs, kur viņu zona un kur mūsējā.

----------


## SnacK

Man ar Latvenergo "elektriķiem" līdzīgs gadījums, mātes mājās mainīja skaitītāju un sajauca vietām nulli ar vienu fāzi.

Rezultātā tiek izbliezti drošinātāji PIRMS skaitītāja. Trīs reizes viņi tika izsaukti, es pats uz vietas nebiju, bet katru reizi šie esot kaut ko biški pabakstījušies un mātei tika sastāstīts, ka vaina ir mājas elektroinstalācijas kabeļos. Pats protams arī neko daudz izdarīt nevarēju - viss noblombēts. Cik nu varēju kaut ko tāpat samērīt, no tā arī secināju, ka problēma ir pie paša skaitītāja. Beigās izdevās vienu pazīstamu cilvēku no Latvenergo sarunāt, lai norauj blombes un apskatās. Tad arī atklājās viņu sastrādātie brīnumi.

P.S. "Elektriķi" bija no Ogres

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ko var gribēt no Latvenergo "elektriķa" Fedjas, kurš zemētu neitrāli neatšķir no zemējuma un pirms skaitītāja uzliek "ātro" automātu...

----------


## JDat

Bišku vēlāk izlasīšu citas tēmas, ko iedevāt, bet...
Paskaidrojiet vienu lietu: Kāpēc nullvads un zemējums jāsavieno kopā?

Atradu vienā citā forumā citātu:



> Te visi baigi sarežģī vienkāršas lietas. Mēģināšu pa punktiem.
> 
> 1. Latvenergo nepiedāvā "zemējumu". Latvenergo piedāvā tikai 4 vadus, t.i. 3 fāzes un "nulli", kas ir kopējais apakšstacijas transformatora gals visiem 3 fāžu tinumiem. Apakšstacijā "nulle" ir iedzīta zemē, t.i. "sazemēta".
> 
> 2. Tātad līdz mājai pienāk 3 fāzes un "nulle". T.i. līdz mājas sadales skapim. Tālāk fāzes sadalās pa telpām, ņemot vērā slodzes un pielietojumus. Sadales skapī visas "nulles" (kas arī izkliedējas pa telpām) savienojas kopā vienā klemmē, kas savukārt pievienojas Latvenergo piesūtītajai "nullei".
> 
> 3. 3.gals, jeb "zemējums" rodas tā.... Pie mājas ir kontūrs - zemē iedzīti 2...n stieņi 2...3 metru dziļumā. Pie tiem piemetināts vads, kas aiziet uz sadales skapi un tiek pievienots skapja korpusam. Pie šī kontūra var (un vajag) pieslēgt zibensnovedēju. No sadales skapja korpusa tālāk tiek aizvadīti "trešie" vadi, kā "zemējums" patērētājiem - veļmašīnām, plītīm, kompjiem utt. Ideālā gadījumā pretestībai (jāmēra ar precīzu ommetru - širpatreba testeri būs pārāk neprecīzi) ir jābūt O omi starp Latvenergo "nulli" un ēkas "zemējuma" kontūru. Praksē pieļaujas līdz 4 omiem. Ja ir vairāk, tad "zemējums" nav efektīvs un vienalga pastāv risks dabūt pa nagiem, piegrūžoties patērētāja korpusam.
> 
> Tas no manas personīgās prakses...


 Arī neizlasīju visu, bet tikai citātu.
Avots: http://www.building.lv/forums/read.php?99,20760,page=3

Pasakiet kapēc zemējums un nullvads jāsavieno kopā.

Vēl ir redzēti tādi gadījumi: Jāpaņem elektrība (viena fāze) skaņu tehnikai. Ir 3 fāzu sadales sadales skapis. Sākam mērīt spriegumu starp katru fāzi un nulli. Atšķiras par 3-5 voltiem. Un ielēdzot sienas apgaismes slēdzi uz vienas no fāzēm spriegums nokrīt uz citas pieaug. Mans kolēģis zināja teikt ka tādos adījumos nullvads ir švaks. Vēl datora impulsbaroklī (un ne tikai PC, bet arī pastiprinātājos uc ietās) primārā AC ķēde ir absolūti simetriska. Filtra kodiķi un spoles apsolūti smetriski gan fāzes, gan nulles šinai (UK tas toč nav vajadzīgs, jo šiem elektrības štepseli var tikai vienā veidā iespraust sienā). Kondiķu viduspunkts aiziet pret zemi. Bez tam, ja ir potenciāla starpība starp lokālo zemes kontūru un Latvenergo nulli tad savienojot kopā pa nullvadu plūst neliela strāva. Varat paskaidrot, varat atgādināt lai izlasu jau apspriestās tēmas... Izlasīšu un kaut ko piebildīšu vēlāk.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> piemetināts vads, kas aiziet uz sadales skapi un tiek pievienots skapja korpusam. Pie šī kontūra var (un vajag) pieslēgt zibensnovedēju.


 Tas ir absolūts bullshits! Tā var rīkoties, ja gribas nelaimes piedzīvot. "Gudrības" autoram derētu padomāt, kas notiks, kad tur parādīsies daži MV.
Zibensnovedējam jabūt pašam ar savu zemējuma stieni un iespējami talāk no tīrās un darba zemes.
 Fāzu spriegumi šūpojās un šūposies - garantēt pastāvīgu simetrisku slodzi šādā sistēmā nav iespējams. Bet neitrāles atkārtota zemēšana iespējami tuvu savam objektam ir tikai apsveicama. Būs garantija, ka fāzes "neaizies pastaigāties". Vienam otram kaudze patērētaju nosvilusi, kad kaut kur vecajā saimniecībā neitrāle atrūsējusi.

----------


## JDat

Izlasīju to būvnieku diskusiju (arī Didzis tur rakstīja). Sāk palikt skaidrs kāpēc zemi un nulli jāsavieno, bet ko darīt ka ir slikta nulle? Rīt vēl parunāšu ar kolēģiem no audio lietām. Esmu dzirdējis stāstu, ka padomju lakos ai mikrofons nesistu pa lupām visi korpusi tika savienoti kopā. Tika iedzīts stienis zemē un pie tā slēdza lai nesit.. Nullvads tika izmantots tikai lai dabūtu špani aparātiem. N tās pašas sērijas: Piesklēdz muzikanti savus aparātus un viss mēģinājumā kārtībā. Kad sākas baļļuks atnāk pavāres un virtuvē rosās uz nebēdu, tikmēr muzikantiem aparāti nodeg aiz pārsprieguma.    ::  

Itkā manam vecamtēvam ir padomju aprāts lai mērītu zemējumu. Dzīvotu laikos, pablēņotos ar to aparātu.

----------


## next

Nulli ar zemi vieno kopaa lai nodroshinaatos pret nullvada selektiivu noraushanu kautkur elektrikju saimnieciibaa.
Paranoiski noskanjots lietotaajs tur vareetu daudzampeeru straavmaini starpaa ielikt un rezultaataa dabuutu operatiivu signalizaaciju par shaadu avaariju.
Nopietni kantori (piem LTK savaas centraalees) starp ievadu un savu saimnieciibu liek atdaloshu triisfaazu transformatoru un elektrikju nulvadu vispaar klaat nevieno.

----------


## JDat

Hmm, paliek interesanti. Jo tālāk jo skaidrāk. Paldies next. Un ja tagad atgriežamies pie tēmas autora problēmas... Kas tad sanāk? Šim vienkārši jāsavieno zilais ar dzeltenzaļo? Bez zināšanām elektrotehnikā, tas varētu būt bīstami

----------


## Didzis

Zemējumu savieno ar nullesvadu tapēc, lai panāktu maksimālo drošību. Pieņemsim, ka zemesvads ir savienots tikai ar zemējuma kontūru. Sanāk šaize un teiksim boilerī fāze izsit uz korpusu, strāva pa zemējuma vadu aiziet uz zemējuma kontūru, ar zemējuma kontūra pretestibu viss OK un izbliž mājā drošinātāju. Kas notiek, ja zemejuma kontūrs sausā vasarā vairāk nenodrošina vajadzīgo pretestīb, vai pēc gadiem desmit norūsējis vads no zemē iedzītā "lomika", vai rokot ūdensvada tranšeju kaimiņu Vaņa pārcirtis nejauši zemejuma vadu, bet lai saņemtu ilgi gaidīto polšu "aizmirst" pateikt to saimniekam. Spriegums no boilera nonak zemējumā, bet korķus neizsit, jo zemējuma pretestība ir liela. Tas vēl štrunts, tak visos kontaktos zemējuma spaile tad sit pa nagiem. Ja zemējums ar nullesvadu pie māas savienots, tad drosinātāju izsitīs nevis pret zemējuma kontūru, bet pret nullesvadu un nekādas nelaimes nebūs. Trešais variants, kad traktorists Peķa šmigā aizķer stabu un norauj pienākošas līnijas nullesvadu. Ja nulle ar zemi nav savienotas, tad, tiklīdz mājā vienā fāzē ieslēdz elektrisko plīti, tā otrā fāzē spriegums augšā uz 380V un visa mājas elektronika beigta. Ja nulle ar zemi savienota, tad par nullesvadu kalpo zemējums un nekāda skāde nenotiek. Vārdu sakot, jāsaprot, ka zemējums ir kā trešais vads, kušs savieno māju ar transformatora apakšstaciju. Apakšstacijā ta zemējuma kontūrs ir pamatīgs un nullesvads ir savienots ar to.

----------


## marizo

He, ko padarīt, ka zemējuma tēma ir aktuāla, apspriesta ne vienā forumā vien un ir vismaz 2..3 tēmas katrā!

Man nekad pilsētā nav bijusi pieeja 3-fāzu tīklam. Par laukiem varu teikt tā, kā saka no Latvenergo puses - pārāk gari un tievi vadi līnijās līdz transformatoriem. 
Nezinu, kāda tieši, bet ir metodika, kā to visu samērīt un izrēķināt.. Fakts ir tāds, ka vairumā transformatoru apakšstaciju, lai nodrošinātu kvalitatīvu spriegumu pie atļautās strāvas līdz līnijas beigām, būtu jāliek apmēram 10 līdz 16 A drošinātāji (kopā uz visiem patērētājiem!!!). Tas, protams, nav reāli.
Un tad sākas tādas parādības, ka nulle sāk staigāt - tas, ko JDat minēja - ja nesimetriski noslogo fāzes . Tāpat arī ievērojami krītas spriegums, palaižot kādu jaudīgāku elektromotoru utt.

Man arī tāda problēma ir, ka govju slaucamā aparāta palaišana sagādā problēmas - kādi 2..3kW (alumīnija datu plāksnīte bojāta - nevar izlasīt) motors tā sēdina līniju palaišanas brīdī, ka pat UPSis nopīkstas dēļ pazemināta sprieguma.
Bet laba lieta tajā ir tā, ka nulle nestaigā, bet fāze. 

Man tāda teorija, lai aizsargātu vērtīgas iekārtas pret pārspriegumu dēļ nulles pazušanas nesimetriskā slēgumā, divām fāzēm kontaktā un tml. gadījumiem, varētu lietot divfāzu (avārijas gadījumā atslēgt gan nulli, gan fāzi) automātslēdzi un Transient protection, konkrētāk Surge arrester AC240L aiz tā.

----------


## Nikkys

Paldies visiem par padomiem, kļūstu aizvien izglītotāks nozarē, kas man bija pilnīgi tukša bilde pirms tam.
Interesants novērojums - pārspraudu otrādāk kontaktdakšu rozetē - uzreiz viss labi, korpuss "nesit".
Neesmu to vēl izdarījis ar pagarinātāju, pie kura pieslēgts dators, varbūt arī līdzētu.... Lai gan tur tāpat drīz UPS likšu, arī - var jau būt, ka palīdzēs tāds variants.
Zemējums esot izveidots pie skapīša, kurā atrodas skaitītājs, un tā ienākot mājā (no Latvenergo izdevās noskaidrot), un neesot nepieciešamība to ierīkot otrreiz.
Tad jautājums aktuāls - kāpēc tas savienots ar zilo vadu manā koridorā, nevis uzreiz skapī, ja vispār vajadzēja vienot...
Un vēl paliek cits jautājums - kā noprotu, riskēt un "otrādi" spraust rozeti boilerim tāpat nav prāta darbs, pirms nav pilnībā sakārots šis jautājums, pareizi?

----------


## marizo

> Tad jautājums aktuāls - kāpēc tas savienots ar zilo vadu manā koridorā, nevis uzreiz skapī, ja vispār vajadzēja vienot...


 Kas to lai zina.. 
Ja Tev nāk no skaitītāja
brūns - fāze (spīd)
zils - nulle (nespīd)
dzeltenzaļš - zemējums (nespīd)
tad tā arī vajadzētu aiziet uz patērētājiem, savienotiem tikai pa krāsām kopā, nekam nekrustojoties.

Zils no skaitītāja ar dzeltenzaļo Tavu vai
dzeltenzaļš no skaitītāja ar zilo Tavu?

Ieliec gan to bildi, varbūt kaut kas būs redzams!

Ja apštepselējot otrādi nesit - defektīva plīts, bojāts vads, nepareizi savienoti vadi.

Ja boilerim nav zemējuma un ir bojāts sildelements uz korpusu, tad var štepselēt uz kuru pusi gribi - sitīs vai nu tad, kad sildīs vai tad, kad nesildīs!!!

----------


## Nikkys

Bildes būs rīt, kamera palika darbā, par cik esmu "datortīklu admins", tad piektdien bija šī amata "brāļu" svētki...  Tas tā, atkāpei no tēmas...

Kā tas ir ar to boileri - sitīs pats boilera korpuss, vai būs nelaime tieši ar to ūdeni, kurš no boilera "nāk ārā" ?

P.S. Atbildot uz jautājumu - dzeltenzaļš no skaitītāja ar zilo no automātiem....

----------


## marizo

Sitīs boilera korpuss, sitīs arī ūdenskrāns, ja tas pieslēgts ar metāla caurulēm. Sanāk, ka nav būtiski - tekošais ūdens sitīs vai ne, jo līdz tam nemaz netiek!
Kaut kur bija viedoklis, ka noplūdes strāvas automāts ir drošāks par zemējumu. 
Sanāk, ka no bojāta boilera iesitīs un atslēgs. Ja būtu zemējums - tad atslēgtu pirms iesišanas.




> dzeltenzaļš no skaitītāja ar zilo no automātiem....


 - aplami, bet tas nebūtu tas trakākais, ja pie skaitītāja zilais ar dzeltenzaļo savienojas.

Tad seko jautājums - kur pievienots dzeltenzaļais no automātiem? Principā tas pie automātiem nemaz nav pievienots, bet tikai savienots ar pārējiem, kas dodas uz kontaktiem.
Ja tas palicis karājoties gaisā, tad ir tāds variants, ka ar zemējuma vadu kontakti savienoti kopā un sit nevis tieši plīts, bet Tavs dators vai TV, tikai to jūti, pieskaroties plītij.

----------


## bbarda

Ja līnija ir gara tad zemējums var zust,ar viena mieta iedzīšanu nebūs līdzēts.ja šaubies tad pats vari pamēģināt izstiept garu vadu un piesvied indikātoru un jo garāku vilksi jo spilgtāk indikātors sāks degt.Pietiks ieslēgt vienu čaiņiku lai rozetē abas spailes parādītos kā fāzes.Uztaisi savai mājas daļai atsevišķu zemējuma kontūru un saslēdz ar zemējumu savā dzīvoklī .

----------


## JDat

> Ja līnija ir gara tad zemējums var zust,ar viena mieta iedzīšanu nebūs līdzēts.ja šaubies tad pats vari pamēģināt izstiept garu vadu un piesvied indikātoru un jo garāku vilksi jo spilgtāk indikātors sāks degt.Pietiks ieslēgt vienu čaiņiku lai rozetē abas spailes parādītos kā fāzes.Uztaisi savai mājas daļai atsevišķu zemējuma kontūru un saslēdz ar zemējumu savā dzīvoklī .


 Vai tas liecina ka nulle no tālās apakštacijas paliek tik švaka ka nevar tikt izmantota kā sazemējums? Vai tāda nulle neradīs problēmas ja tiks savienota ar vietējo zemes kontūru? Vai vadītāja sazemēšana 2 punktos (apakšstacijā un mājās) nerada "īso vijumu" kas liek parādīties maiņstrāvas fonam skandās?

----------


## Didzis

Nulles vads no apaksstacijas parasti nav resnāks par fāzes vadiem. Trīsfāzu sistēmā pie vienādām slodzēm visās fāzēs bez nullesvada teorētiski vispār var iztikt. Nekas jau sai pasaulē nav ideāls un vienada slodze fāzēs nekad nav, tapec nullesvads zināmā mērā kompensē šo nevienmērību un neļauj viena fāzē spriegumam pacelties, bet citā nokristies.
JDat aprakstītā situācija vairāk atgādina vientuļu lauku māju ar vienfāzes pieslēgumu. Tur tiešām, ieslēdzot boileri, spriegums attiecībā pret zemi nullesvadā paceļas. Ja ņem no tāda boilera ūdeni un boilera korpuss sanullēts, tad var riktīgi atrauties. Tapēc mājai kārtīgs zemējuma kontūrs ir nepieciešams un potenciāls starp zemi un nullesvadu būs izlīdzināts. Ir pilnīgi pofig vai strāva uz apakšstaciju iet pa nullesvadu, vai zemi, tie ir paraleli vadītaji. Da kāda starpība pa kuru vadītāju plūst, ka tik mājā boileris nesit pa nagiem. Tapēc jau to zemējuma kontūru vajag un obligāti pie mājas jāsavieno nullesvads ar zemējumu

----------


## Nikkys

Vēl pirms bildēm...
Situācija no vēl viena aspekta ir tāda, ka mājā uztaisījām remontu, utt. nauda pietika vien aukstā ūdens ievilkšanai (motors no akas).
Boileri pirksim tagad.
Bet, aukstais ūdens nāk caur sūkni (sūknis pagrabā) uz virtuvi caur plastmasas caurulēm. Piespiežam tikai slēdzi, lai iedarbinātu/izslēgtu sūkni.
Kāpēc tad vēl no ūdens neesam "saņēmuši sitienu" - sūknis taču arī ir ar metāla detaļām, un ūdens caur to plūst...
P.S. Līdzīgi arī ar akā "metamo" dārza sūkni - tīrākais "dzelzs gabals", "krievu ražojums".
Un kādēļ Latvenergo man vispār "klārē", ka viss esot normas robežās? Man šis vairāk izskatās pēc pamatīga dzīvības riska...

----------


## defs

Nikky,ja jau rakstiji,ka pārspraužot dakšu otrādi,vairs iekārta nesit,tad varbūt tiešām vaina kādā savienojumā? Katrā ziņā,ja sit-tas ir bīstami.Kurā Latvijas malā dzīvo?

----------


## bbarda

Un kādēļ Latvenergo man vispār "klārē", ka viss esot normas robežās? Man šis vairāk izskatās pēc pamatīga dzīvības riska...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Līdz sadalei varetu arī būt kārtībā,pārejais viņiem pofig.

----------


## defs

Latvenergo galvenais,lai laikus maksā par elektrību.

----------


## abergs

> Līdz sadalei varetu arī būt kārtībā


 Precizēsim: līdz skaitītājam...

----------


## abidox

> PS: ne vienmēr elektriķa sertifikāts (vai kategorija) nozīmē ka elektriķis ir derīgs šai kategorijai.


 
Taisnība

----------


## bbarda

> PS: ne vienmēr elektriķa sertifikāts (vai kategorija) nozīmē ka elektriķis ir derīgs šai kategorijai.
> 
> 
>  
> Taisnība


 Tā jau nu ir diemžēl taisnība,jo B un C drošibas grupas ir iegūstamas bezdarbniekiem kursos bez jeb kāda zināšanu seguma un sajēgas par elektrību.

----------


## abidox

patiesībā tas sertifikāts vispār vēl neko nenozīmē, jo par $$$ var nopirkt arībez vajadzīgajām zināšanām. Tā nu tas ir citi pērk un taisa sūdus, bet tie, kam ir zināšanas un prasmes, bet nevar nokārtot papīrus diemžēl sēž bez iespējām. turklāt skolā jau arī neko īsti nemāca. pats mācījos RTK par elektriķi - padziļināts kurss fizikā, bet par reālām elektrolietām pilnīgi nekā, vienīgi saucamajā praksē kautkas nedaudz par tēmu, bet arī jēga tikai tad ja pats esi ieinteresēts ko apgūt un meklēt zināšanas arīārpus skolas. tā nu arī nedamācījos, j o vilkās līdzi visādas ķeskas ar nevajadzīgām lietām, kā rezultātā nolēmu nebendēt dzīvi, jo visu, ko prasīja darīt praksē es jau tāpat zināju (meistars redzēja ko un kā daru - uztaisīju dažus paraugdarbus un dabūju labu atzīmi, tālāk jau mācīju citus, kas bija ieinteresēti kautko apgūt) nu vēl laba lieta bija atslēdzniecības prakse - ļoti noderīga un labs meistars, kur daudzko varēja iemācīt. Toties tā vid izglītības čupa, kas vilkās līdzi izbojāja visu - un par to FUJ. bet nu par tēmu - labs elektriķis ir nevis tas kam baigi krutais diploms, bet gan tas, kurš reāli sajēdz ko un kā darīt un diemžēl to nevienā skolā nemāca - toties "atsēdētāju" skolās ir daudz un pēc tam šie "atsēdētāji" taisa fāze -> Zemējumvads -> LĪĶIS ??? variantus. pats personīgi zināju dažus kursabiedrus - "atsēdētājus" = mācās (tjipa) tikai tāpēc, ka vecāki ļauj sēdēt uz kakla, bet ja nemācītos tad neļautu un spiestu iet meklēt darbu.

----------


## Nikkys

Uzreiz jau atvainojos par bildes kvalitāti. Nav ar manu fotoaparātu, um tur ir diezgan patumšs (kā jau koridorā), pat šajā gaišajā un karstajā dienā.
Cerams, ka var kaut ko saprast un, ka šis ieviesīs kādu nebūt skaitrību...

(Img "tags" izskatās milzīgs, imgw nestrādāja. Lieku linkus, vēlāk varu palabot...)

http://www.bildites.lv/images/3mdvzsxdpgkb6jmkmcfe.jpg
http://www.bildites.lv/images/da72u8kkl4ywyqj25mjk.jpg
http://www.bildites.lv/images/v0ahr0k6caomgbewn75.jpg
http://www.bildites.lv/images/hdmki58jvlgf5s0qodrp.jpg
http://www.bildites.lv/images/g44jmeddrtlte4k26aho.jpg

Kā pēc apskates pats secinu - NEVIENS no tālāk izejošajiem vadiem NAV savienots ar dzltenzaļo vadu. Otrā galā (rozetēs) ir.
Kur un pie kā pievienot tos dzeltenzaļos?
P.S. Augšā virs automātiem, pats pirmais ir pievienots tieši dzeltenzaļais vads, tālāk - zilie vadi.
Pie pašiem automātiem pievienoti brūnie vadi.
Apakšā savienojas dzeltenzaļais no skaitītāja ar zilo no automātiem (ja pareizi sapratu tajā vadu pinumā).

P.S. Mazliet bildes var palielināt izmantojot CTRL un + taustiņu, jo palielinātas 2x (kā pārlūks to piedāvā) tās galīgi izplūst.

----------


## moa

Mans ieteikums.
Lai vari droši zināt vai Letvenergo superveči ir lazu nolaiduši vai eletriskā plīts+sūdīga zeme, provē šādi:
*Augšējo automātu atslēdz nost.
*Pārbaudi vai jebkurā no tiem trim vadiem nav strāvas ar indikātoru (tieši ar indikātoru).
*Atvieno nost visus, tikai atceries kur kurš bija pievienots un izvieto vadu galus tā lai vari  droši augšējo automātu ieslēgt un nesanāk īsais.
*Paņem provlampu, ja nav tad uztaisi uz ātro(patrona+spuldze[vismaz 60W vēlams]+2vadi ar attīrītiem 1cm galiem), ieslēdz augšējo automātu un sāc "provēt" starp katriem diviem galiem.
----
Ja viss ir vados pareizi, jābūt kam šādam-
*starp zilo un brūno deg pilnu gaismu,
*starpdzeltenzaļo un brūno mazliet vājāk, iespējams arī tik pat spoži,
*stapr zilo un dzeltenzaļo spīdēt nedrīkst vispār. Ja ir multimetrs, pamēri starp tiem spriegumu.

------------------
Kāpēc to visu es, visādas lažas no latvenergo darbu izpildītāju puses ir bijušas.
Brīžiem pat liekas ka čaļiem daltonisms krāsas atšķirt.
Jautrākais apmēram mēnesi atpakaļ bija man gadijums:
 atnāk kontrolēt(laikam tā to var nosaukt) iekārtu sazemējumu, bet vizuāli, nekādu mērīšanu neveicot.
Leišu snaigei vajag pielikt "eiroštepseli" redz.
Nu labi, varu jau pielikt, bet tad jau arī vajag attiecīgu rozeti un kabeli trīsdzīslu...
-Nu to zemi jau vari no nullītes paņemt... :: 
Es uzreiz šim saku, bet kas tagad būs, ja pa ceļam tā darba nulle kur pazudīs, ko?!!!
-Es nezinu..es nezinu, mums tā kursos mācija.

Nu super vienkārši ::

----------


## abidox

> ...mums tā kursos mācija.


 nu sitais riktīgi iespārda ("atsēdētāju" banda...) vispārjau pret LATVENERGO ir jāizturas ļoti piesardzīgi jo tur visādas štelles var notikt. piemēram to ka visās trijās fāzēs ir tikai viena =) o ku jautri tiem, kas 3 fāzīgos motorus lieto. vispār jau tāda aizsardzība vajadzīga. piemēram iekārta, kas nulles pazušanas brīdī pārslēgtos uz 380 V režīmu - tjip lai neizkūp elektrolietas mājās, bet vislabakais ir kādu 3 fāzu trafiņu pie mājas uzlikt lai tiešām nekas nenojūk, vai vēl labāk trīs vienfāzniekus uz 380V un izejā 3 x 220 Zvaignē ar sazemētu nulli, vēl arī der starp fāzēm 380/220V trafs un tālāko jau pašam pēc vajadzības jāiekārto - tas nu būtu vislabākais veids kā aizsargāt savējos un savas elektroierīces no nelaimēm jo ir gadījies novērot, ka "0" sit pa nagiem, vai arī indikātors deg it sevišķi laukos

----------


## bbarda

Pie skaitītāja jābūt vel vienam automātam (jaunajai ārejaij sadalei)ja tā nav tad latvenergo ir nolaiduši kārtējo muļķi.Dzīvoklī latvenergo automātus uzstādīt bez īpašnieka piekrišanas nav tiesīgs un kur nu vel noblombēt.Ja ir ārā automāts tad iekšējo automātu vari mierīgi vērt vaļā.Pēc Lek prasībām skaitītājam un pirmajam drošinātājam jāatrodas ārpus dzīvokļa latvenergo darbiniekam jeb kurā laikā pieejamā vietā.Iemet bildi ar skaitītāja sadali.Ja tiešām gribi būt drošs par savējiem tad paņem un uztaisi savu zemējuma kontūru.Par kontūru varu uzrakstīt,ne pašu pareizāko bet pietiekami drošu īsu aprakstu,ja tas tev intresē.

----------


## guguce

Es arī uzmetu acis līgumam un 
pie skaitītāja automāta klāt netieku  un 
iekšā nāk tikai divi vadi.

----------


## bbarda

> Es arī uzmetu acis līgumam un 
> pie skaitītāja automāta klāt netieku  un 
> iekšā nāk tikai divi vadi.


 Jā pie skaitītāja automāta piekļuves nav,tikai Nikya gadījumā tā dīvaini ka noblombētais automāts neatrodas tieši pie skaitītāja.Ja tas tiešām ir pirmais automāts pēc skaitītāja kurš neatrodas kur vajadzētu tad to ir uzstādījis kaut kāds onanists nevis elektriķis!Jaunajām uzstādītajām sadalēm ir jābūt visiem trim vadiem,ja tas tā nav tad  to ir uzstādījis iepriekš nosauktais

----------


## Nikkys

Jā, pie skaitītāja arī ir automāts - tas tiesa.
Rīt jau laicīgi patestēšu visu ieteikto, šodien būs jau patumšs, un, ja nu neiznāk tik raiti visu atpakaļ salikt...
Pateicīgs būtu arī par "īso aprakstu" zemējuma kontūrai. Negribas paļauties vairs pilnībā uz Latvenergo, jo šodien, kārtējo reizi runājos ar šiem savā darbā - mums arī tur labi saslēgts - zilais strādā kā fāze, brūnais - kā nulle, bet tas nu vēl tā. Tur tieši remonti notiek pašlaik, atsūtīti "puikas" uz gadiem 18, laikam jau praksē. Tas vēl sīkums - bet saņēmu atbildi - nu un, ka sita?: Mazliet reizēm esot veselīgi."
Man nebija ko teikt... 

Atgriežoties pie tēmas - tam augšējam "blombi" tomēr ir bail plēst nost, ka nesanāk vēl sodu maksāt. Lai gan nezinu, toreiz tas meistars arī tāds ne īpaši ticams likās.
+ Par kādu līgumu Tu runā? Es neesmu pat saņēmis to, ka skaitītājs kaut kur pārvietots, parakstīties pats gan par to dabūju, bet arī tas tā...

Informēšu par testiem.

Bilde no skaitītāja:
http://www.bildites.lv/images/hvgkqr9m3f16msqg0k.jpg

----------


## bbarda

Tas vēl sīkums - bet saņēmu atbildi - nu un, ka sita?: Mazliet reizēm esot veselīgi."Tam kroplim zobus ir jāizsit,jo parasti cieš no strāvas tieši bērni.Ja kādam pazīstamam ir elektrošoks tad aizņemies un piegrūd tam daunim lai izbauda strāvas patieso garšu.Īsu aprakstiņu ielikšu vakarā.Pie sūdīga zemējuma vissvairāk cieš tieši kompji.Apskati pienākošo līniju ja ir iespējam sākot no apakšstacijas līdz skaitītājam,Jo mēdz būt pietiekami daudz Vecrīgas  varianti

----------


## bbarda

Tas drošinātājs tavā dzīvoklī ir patvaļīgi noblombēts,jo latvenergo vara beidzas pie skaitītāja sadales izvada.Viņiem nav ne mazāko tiesību dzīvoklī likt blombes jo viņu drošinātāji jau ir noblombēti.Tev dzīvoklī nav jālaiž neviens detu darbinieks!!!!

----------


## Nikkys

Nu vispār paldies par humora devu, par to strāvas "patieso garšu". Man tieši ir mazs bērns mājās, tāpēc īpaši pievēršu šim uzmanību (protams, citu cilvēku veselību apdraudēt arī nedrīkst - tāpat cilvēks ir tikai cilvēks un var nejauši aiz aizmāršības pieskarties vietai, kura "sit", lai arī to zin un saprot). Gribas, lai viss ir kārtībā.

Tātad domā, ka varu mierīgi to "blombi" raut nost? It kā pareizi saki - kas viņiem dzīvoklī būtu meklējams?!
Tajā pašā laikā vēl ideja par to, ja nu kaut kas "ne tā" - apdrošinātāji var nemaksāt dēļ tā, ka esmu to "blombi" noplēsis - tā nevar gadīties? 
Visu apdrošināju pret ugunsnelaimēm un zagļiem, kā arī dabas stihijām - pēdējā laikā nedroši, ziņās visādi "šausmu stāsti" vien.

Un rakstu būtībā tagad tikai tāpēc, ka nesapratu - kas domāts ar "Vecrīgas variants" ? Līniju paskatīt varu, bet uz ko vērst uzmanību?
P.S. Milzumliels paldies visiem, kuri palīdz. Esmu ieguvis ļoti daudz - zināšanās, kuru man nebija, pamazām iestājas kaut kāda skaidrība par to, kā būtu jābūt.
Uz to arī jātiecas!  ::

----------


## bbarda

Pēc skaitītāja bildes var secināt ka no latvenergo puses ir tiešām viss kārtībā,un zemējuma vadam jābūt iekšā aizblombētajā pikolo kastītē kas dīvainā kārtā ir aizblombēta,vecrīgas variants ir trīsfāzu 220v tīkls kurā nav darba nule un zemējuma,starp fāzēm ir 220 nevis 380 kā ierasts ikdienā,rozetē indikātors deg abās spailēs vienādi.

----------


## moon

ja majas ir problemas ar elektribu, tad vajag samekleet kadu pratigu elektriki, kas visu savediis kartiibaa.
shis teoretiskaas zinashanas, kuras dod sheit forumaa dizi daudz tev nepaliidzees.
tik un taa to visu vajadzees kadam dziivee apskatiities un sataisiit kaa vajag.

----------


## marizo

Jā, skaitītāju kastē viss izskatās kārtībā. Tur var redzēt - vienīgā vieta visā elektroinstalācijā, kur būtu jāsavienojas zilajam ar dzeltenzaļo.

Man arī nav saprotams, kāpēc tā kastīte iekšā ir aizblombēta! Varbūt vienkārši meistars bija ar "humora izjūtu" un tikai pajokoja? _Mēģini atcerēties, kāda bija meistara intonācija, kad blombēja kastīti._  ::  

Manuprāt, tā aizblombētā kaste ir lieka - nav jēgas slēgt virknē 2 automātslēdžus (ārā pie skaitītāja un šis), ja pēc tam ir atsevišķi uz visām telpām, plīti, boileri utt. Bet šo apgalvojumu varētu kāds gudrs apstiprināt.
Turklāt visa _sāls_ var slēpties tajā kastē!

Vai var redzēt - no aizblombētās iznāk brūns+zils+dzeltenzaļš? Izskatās, ka tikai  brūns+zils, tātad zemējuma vads kaut kur paliek iekšā. Vai vari noņemt nost visu to "dēli", kur bija skaitītājs un tagad palikusi automātu kastīte? Tad varētu izmest lieko savienojumu Bilde Nr2.

Grūti tajā bildē Nr1 kaut ko precīzi saskatīt, bet man izskatās, ka:
brūnais no aizblombētās kastes - caur spalili AttNr2 - pie pulkajiem automātiem apakšā - FĀZE
*zilais*  no aizblombētās kastes - caur spalili AttNr2 *pārtop par dzeltenzaļo* - pie pašas augšējās klemmes automātu kastē - NULLE (muļķīgi piestukāt citas krāsas/nozīmes vadu)
Sanāk, ka Tavi dzeltenzaļie nekur nav pievienoti? Vismaz nevienā bildē droši nevar redzēt.

Vajadzētu būt no elektrības pievada:
brūnais pie automātiem kopējās klemmes (kopnes)
zilais pie vienas no augšējām klemmēm automātu kastītē (nezinu, virsējo vai apakšējo liek par nulli jeb neitrāli)
dzeltenzaļais pie otras klemmes. 
Un tās pašas krāsas pa Taviem vadiem prom, kur nu vajag.

Atkārtotajam zemējumam (pie skaitītāju kastēm u.c.) esot jābūt zem 30 Omiem pretestībai, tā ka tas neko daudz nepalīdz.

Ja gribas palasīt par elektrību, tad var izmantot RVT mācību materiālus.

----------


## bbarda

Pats mājās es taisīju šitādu variantu,bet uzreiz brīdinu ka tas nav pēc normatīviem pareizākais,bet katrā ziņā stabili drošs.nezinu kāda tev grunts un cik augsti gruntsūdeņi,man ir tīra smilts un dziļš gruntsūdens.Mietiem izmantoju cinkotus stieņus pa divi metri garus,iedzinu,pec tam savā starpā savienoju ar 6mm resnu drāti un sametināju.kontūra galos pieskrūvēju kapara viendzīslas monolītu dzelten-zaļu 6mm2 vadu kurus kopā savienoju pašā sadalē.Pārbaudes veicu nevis kā ikdienā ar megaommetru bet ar parastu 2kw čaiņiku,izklausās stulbi,no tīkla paņēmu tikai fāzi un otru vienoju klāt pie zemējuma kurš vel nebija pieslēgt pie latvenergo zemējuma.slēdzu klāt pie katriem diviem mietiem jo uz vienu mietu čaiņiks negribēja vārīties,uz diviem uzvārījās tā kā tam jābūt.Gala eksperiments noslēdzās ar žurku,izpeldināju ūdenī ,iznesu ārā ,paņēmu aptuveni 3 metru vada gabalu ,pievienoju pie zemējuma,otrā vada galā uzmaucu mazu desas gabaliņu,noliku žurku zemē un devu viņai ēst,žurka mierīgi noēda,bez kādas raustīšanās.itkā debīls gājiens no manas puses bet jau vairākas reizes ir bijis tens  bojāts bet neviens no mājiniekiem nav pat ieminējies ka kāds būtu jutis tirpināšanu.

----------


## guguce

Savā laikā līdz ūdenim ierakām ar smilšpapīru    ::  
notīrītu pašizgāzēja sānu bortu, 
bet vairāk par kilovatu nevarēja zemē iegrūst.

----------


## Nikkys

Liels paldies par zemējuma shēmu un ideju, mēģināšu realizēt.
Vienīgais neskaidrais šobrīd palika - ar kādu intervālu mietus zemē dzīt? To, ka 2m dziļumā, sapratu.

Un, ja runājam par vadiem, tad ar indikātoru nespīd vadi pie pārējiem automātiem, ja ir atslēgts automāts augstākajā "kārbā", kā arī ar kontrollampu, ja augstākais automāts ieslēgts:
brūns + zils = spīd
zils + dzeltenzaļš = nespīd
brūns + dzeltenzaļš = NESPĪD (!), vienīgais izņēmums ir dzeltenzaļais vads, kurš augšā virs automātiem savienots ar zilo - tas spīd.

----------


## abidox

> Pats mājās es taisīju šitādu variantu,bet uzreiz brīdinu ka tas nav pēc normatīviem pareizākais,bet katrā ziņā stabili drošs.nezinu kāda tev grunts un cik augsti gruntsūdeņi,man ir tīra smilts un dziļš gruntsūdens.Mietiem izmantoju cinkotus stieņus pa divi metri garus,iedzinu,pec tam savā starpā savienoju ar 6mm resnu drāti un sametināju.kontūra galos pieskrūvēju kapara viendzīslas monolītu dzelten-zaļu 6mm2 vadu kurus kopā savienoju pašā sadalē.Pārbaudes veicu nevis kā ikdienā ar megaommetru bet ar parastu 2kw čaiņiku,izklausās stulbi,no tīkla paņēmu tikai fāzi un otru vienoju klāt pie zemējuma kurš vel nebija pieslēgt pie latvenergo zemējuma.slēdzu klāt pie katriem diviem mietiem jo uz vienu mietu čaiņiks negribēja vārīties,uz diviem uzvārījās tā kā tam jābūt.Gala eksperiments noslēdzās ar žurku,izpeldināju ūdenī ,iznesu ārā ,paņēmu aptuveni 3 metru vada gabalu ,pievienoju pie zemējuma,otrā vada galā uzmaucu mazu desas gabaliņu,noliku žurku zemē un devu viņai ēst,žurka mierīgi noēda,bez kādas raustīšanās.itkā debīls gājiens no manas puses bet jau vairākas reizes ir bijis tens  bojāts bet neviens no mājiniekiem nav pat ieminējies ka kāds būtu jutis tirpināšanu.


 
2kW čaiņiks un tikai ar fāzi pret zemi - nu vispār jau visai labs rezultāts - viņš tiešām normāli uzvārijās?

----------


## marizo

Jājautā vēlreiz:



> Vai var redzēt - no aizblombētās iznāk brūns+zils+dzeltenzaļš? Izskatās, ka tikai  brūns+zils, tātad zemējuma vads kaut kur paliek iekšā.


 Tas nav nekas neparasts, jo vecajā elektroinstalācijā jau tāda dzeltenzaļā zemējuma nemaz neprasījās.

Nav ko iespringt par to, ka 


> vienīgais izņēmums ir dzeltenzaļais vads, kurš augšā virs automātiem savienots ar zilo - tas spīd.


 , jo izskatās, ka 


> zilais  no aizblombētās kastes - caur spalili AttNr2 pārtop par dzeltenzaļo - pie pašas augšējās klemmes automātu kastē - NULLE (muļķīgi piestukāt citas krāsas/nozīmes vadu)


 


> brūns + dzeltenzaļš = NESPĪD (!)


 , jo no skaitītāja Tev nemaz neatnāk dzeltenzaļš vads, bet Tavi dzeltenzaļie ir pievienoti tikai plīts, boilera u.c. korpusiem. Bonusā: tajā laikā, kad Tu ar kontrollampu savieno brūno ar saviem dzeltenzaļajiem, Tu savu iekārtu korpusus pieslēdz 220V spriegumam!

Loģiskākais risinājums - ierīkot zemējuma kontūru, atrast dzeltenzaļo vadu no skaitītāja, visus daeltenzaļos savienot pie vienas klemmes.

bbarda, labs par to žurku! Bet ja tā nopietni, tad konkrētam 2kW čaiņikam ir kaut kāda pretestība (nupat samērīju 28,5 Omus, pēc aprēķiniem vajadzētu būt 26,5). Izmērot uz čaiņika spriegumu, liekas var tīri labi sarēķināt zemējuma pretestību. Man sanāk, ja uz čaiņika paliek 200V no 230, tad zemējuma pretestība ap 4 omiem. Vai Tev tā bija?   ::

----------


## bbarda

Nesmu mērijis,nebija aparāts tai laikā pa rokai.Zurkai devu lai sit viņu,pašam raustījās aiztikt kamēr pārliecinājos ka nesit protams pie mēles jau netaisos bāzt un pārliecināties.Jautāja vai čaiņiks normāli uzvārījās-jā,pie viena mieta uzsila bet nespēja uzvārīties,pie diviem uzvārījās tikai žēl ka laikus neuzņēmu,tad varētu secināt par novirzēm.Intreses pēc būs jāsamēra.Skatoties uz skaitītāja kastes bildi cik var saprast tad uz māju aiziet melnais trīs dzīslu monolītais kabelis ar brūnu,zilu ,dzeltenzaļu ,krāsas vadiem.tātad pikolo kastē dzeltenais nav pievienots nekur un izlaists ārā darba nulle un fāze.

----------


## next

Tepat vecajos "zemeejuma" tredos bija aprakstiits kaa zemeejuma pretestiibu ar ampeermetru un voltmetru noteikt.
Aatrumaa neatradu, bet ja neatradiisies toreizeeja teksta autors un neiebakstiis vajadziigajaa vietaa, tad varu uzziimeet to lietu.

PS. redz kaa graamataas to raksta:

----------


## Didzis

Es arī esmu zemējuma pretestību "meriis ar čaiņiku". Izmantoju 1kW Halogēno prožektoru. Vispirms iesprauž prožektoru rozetē un nomēra spriegumu, tad rozetē piesledz tikai fāzi, bet otru vadu pret zemējumu un atkal nomēra voltus uz lampas. Tā tiek izslēgta kļūda uz sprieguma kritumu fāzes vadā, jo tas abos gadījumos būs līdzīgs.  Protams, tāds mērijums nav sertificets, bet ja 1kW lampa deg un spriegums nav nokrities zem 200V, tad zemējums ir gana labs un savu funkciju veiks- korķus izsitīs.

----------


## bbarda

Tad kad pārbaudīju zemējuma kontūru nekas cits netrāpījās pa rokai kā čaiņiks un galda lampa,lampa degtu pat pie sūdīga kontūra bet čaiņiks ja būtu kontūrs švaks tad vienkārši "izvārītu" kontūru.

----------


## Obsis

RE:''tājs bbarda rakstīja 03 Augusts 2010, 01:01 "
mETODE NAV SLIKTA UN NOTEIKTI STRĀDĀS, TIKAI...mūsdienās to var aizstāt ar mazāk laiku tērējošu risinājumu - dif-strāvas automātu. Apmēram 12...14 Ls un šamais kontrolē turpejošo strāvu pa vienu vadu un atpakaļnākošo pa otru vadu. Kā tikko strāvas sāk atšķirties vairāk par miliampēru, tā 5 milisekunžu laikā rubiļņiks ķēdi pārtrauc. Mabn tāds dušā uz boileri stāv. Nostrādā nevainojami. Zemējumu tur ietaisīt... nāktos pusi mājas nojaukt.

----------


## moa

Derētu apskatīt, ir kādas norādes?
Tikai man liekas, ka nostrādās jau pie ļoti minimālas noplūdes uz piemēram boilera tenu gala...

----------


## abergs

http://www.etigroup.lv/files/userfil...cles/LIMAT.pdf
http://www.kurpirkt.lv/cena.php?q=no...+autom%C4%81ts

----------


## moa

Nu tie jau parasti noplūdnieki.
Praksē vairāk ir čakars nekā labuma.
Sazemēt boileri tā pa īstam bieži vien ir reālak, nekā pie neliela mitruma kabelī iztikt bez siltā ūdens

----------


## moa

Paturpinot šo te pašu - šodien izlamājos pamatīgi.
Draugam ūdens boileris zemēts nebija vispār! Āaaa!
Par to jau nodevu stružku kārtīgu, neko, piekrita ka nav labi.
Tagad mērijumus pat neveicot ar pliku indikātoru pietika lai uzrādītu spriegumu.
Skaidri un gaiši pateicu, trakais, jāzemē.
Tūlīt pat šim pretī bija risinājums, dublēt ar nulli kopā, loģiski ka izlamāju, lai nu kur, bet ne jau tik svarīgā vietā kā vannasistaba.
Bet redz fig, lamājas pretī...esot hz kas par eiroprojektus bīdošu elekrtrķi apgavojis ka tā vajag darīt, ja neesot reāli zemesvads tur uz vietas.
Nu atkal sāku lamāties protams. Kas tas montieris tāds ir pa frīku, kuram ir pofig kas notiks ja tam cilvēkam nullesvads tiks bojāts vai pat pietiek ar sliktu kontaktu pie sadales.
Izlamājāmies un viņš mani aizdzina mājās :: 
Nekas, izgulēsies, iešu "kacāt pravas". Nolādēts! Eiropamuļķi, bļin!

Un man tāda sūdīga aizdoma, ka tādu varoņu ir daudz mūsu pašu Latvijā, kuri to pieņem un pat uzskata par pareizu, gadījumos, kad zemesvads nav pieejams.
Nu nedrīks, jedritvajšmantelīt tā darīt!

----------


## JDat

moa, tu iedzert negribi? (citāts no vienas latviešu filmas)

Izskatās ka man tieši tāda pat reliģija par zemējumu kā tev.  ::

----------


## moa

Zini, gribu gan!
Un pat ja gadās būt kādreiz kātā, par tādu maucību parādi man to elektriķi, maukšu pa muti ka skan!
Esmu elektriķis pats jau vairāk kā 20 gadus, bet nu zin, pa nagiem mani klienti nedabū, jopčik!
Nenācās man nemaz to tik viegli, dabūju speciāl taisīt mājās demo paneli un stiept viņam rādīt.
Nu kad saprata fišku, jā, pats sāka lamāties.
Bet kamēr neredzēja un nesaprata, skuju.
Vilku pa otram lāgam to superelektriķi laukā no šī, nekā....
Nevajag par to smiet, man reāli ir bijis tai pašā krievlaikā gadījums:
ieeju cāļu kūtī un tur sieviņa pie cūklampas pielipusi drebinās, skrienu, laika nav nemaz, sadale tālu, pažarnieku stends->cirvis->kabeli nahren...
Ja man kāds kverplis sāks te teikt ka drīkst tik stratēģiski svarīgā vietā pie boilera nulli ar zemi dublēt tikai dēļ tā, ka redz vannasistabā zemesvada nebija, parādi tikai šurp!
Sieviņa toreiz palika dzīva, kolēģis(kāds pēc tā nah kolēģis) elektriķis pazaudēja 2 zobus un darbā nerādijās.
Mēs vēl nedēļu nevarējām no tādas maucības atgūties...

Ā, nu jā, krievlaikā sieviņai vēl paveicās, pažarnieku stends nebija tukša butaforija, tagad man laika nepietiktu tādam gājienam.
būtu vien jāskrien 50 metru sprints un jārauj nost. Neieredzu to tizlību, nejau tāpēc, ka nevarētu paskriet, drošības tehnika pakaļā ir.
Neceri uz noplūdniekiem, krīze bļin redz...

----------


## marizo

Nu man nepareizi šķita, kad skolā tāfeles apgaismojumam "strāvu" ņēma no tuvējās rozetes un lampas zemi kontaktā salika kopā ar nulli..

----------


## JDat

Tiko runāju ar kolēģi, kurš padomju laikos strādāja augstpriegumu tīklos. Drošības tehnikas noteikumus savulaik zināja no galvas, jo katru gadu vajadzēja eksāmenu likt. Šamējais teica ka nevienā bīdi mājas zemes kontūru nesaslēdz ar nullvadu, kas atnāk no apakšstacijas.

Pamatojiet savu viedokli, kāpēc klienta galā no latvenergo ienākošais nullvads jāsazemē ar mākās esošo zemējuma kontūru.

----------


## next

Nu bet tak Didzis uzrakstiija:
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=5140&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15#p56277
Tur viss skaidrs un nav neviena vaarda ko piebilst.

----------


## JDat

Johhaidī palaidu garām. Vienkārši nez kāpēc iedomājos, ka te vairums uzskata ka nulle un zeme jāsavieno kopā, bet tas nav pareizi...

----------


## delta

Jaunuzbuuveetaas maajaas piekriitu, bet kko juus esat palaidushi garaam.
Kaa buut visaas tajaas staljina laika 5staavenees?
Dziivoklii naak iekshaa TIKAI faaze un nulle.
Nenulleet boileri vispaar  :: 
Sazemeet ar kaadu radiatoru?  ::  Ir redzeetas senas maajas kuraas ievadaa pie skaitiitaajiem korkji staav arii uz NULLES!!!  ::  
Lasot briesmmu staastinjus par cuuklampaam, arii ir gadiijies krievu laikaa redzeet pie taadas pielipushu slauceeju, tikai shajaa gadiijienaa tas bija deelj korpusa nenulleeshanas vispaar! Da i arii krievu sadalees vispaar zemeejums kaa taads nebija nodaliits un visur bija 4 vai 2 vadu sisteema, tapeec lai sazemeetu cuuklampu neviens nevilka un nedzina mietus zemee, bet vienkaarshi sanulleeja.
Atgriezhoties pie topika saakumaa mineetaas probleemas - tak pilniigi skaidrs, ka chalim kkas nav kaartiibaa ar pliits piesleegumu, kuru iesleedzot  paraadaas potenciaals, starp citu arii kriievu laika veshmashiinaam sho probleemu visvienkaarshaak vareeja atrisinaat apgriezhot shtepseli otraadi  :: 
Godiigi sakot, vannaa labaak gribeetu atrasties, kuras boilerim ir normaals nulleejums piesleegts, nekaa ar zemeejumu, kuru te visaadas gudriibas salasiijushies tipi dziis mietus zemee vai raks zaparu zemee. Bet nu, katram savs ekshens.Taa luuk, ar tiem zemeejumiem.

----------


## next

> Jaunuzbuuveetaas maajaas piekriitu, bet kko juus esat palaidushi garaam.
> Kaa buut visaas tajaas staljina laika 5staavenees?
> Dziivoklii naak iekshaa TIKAI faaze un nulle.
> Ir redzeetas senas maajas kuraas ievadaa pie skaitiitaajiem korkji staav arii uz NULLES!!!


 Taisni taadaa maajaa dziivoju - buuveeta 1969g (Brezhnjeva laiki iznaak  :: ).
Jaavelk 3vadu kabelis liidz kaapnjutelpas sadalei, taa arii sanuleeta un tai nulvadaa droshinaataaju nav.

----------


## moon

saksim ar to ka zemejumam ir jabuut savienotam ar nulles vadu!
un JDat posts butu vispar jaizdzesh! es nezinu par ko tu straadaa, bet cerams ka tu nestraadaa par elektriki un nekad par tadu nestradasi.
iekartu korpusus var un vajag nullet, javien neiet runa par situaciju kad ir piejama 3 (5) vadu sistema.
katru gadijumu ir saizskata atsevishki un pielietojamie risinajumi var buut visdazadakie.
shis topiks labi parada to, ka daudziem cilvekiem, kuriem ir eletrikaa izglitiba vai straadaa ar eletribu saititaa profesijaa, bet nav nemazakas sajegas, kas ir zemeshana un ko taa dara.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> saksim ar to ka zemejumam ir jabuut savienotam ar nulles vadu!
> 
> iekartu korpusus var un vajag nullet


 Kādu bullshitu tev tajā Rīgas Tehniskajā Koledžā māca?
Neitrālei jābūt zemētai, bet iekārtu korpusi (green/yellow) jāzemē ar "tīro" zemi (clean earth, nevis neitrāli jeb nulli, kā tu saki). Tikai tad būs droši!

----------


## JDat

tiko pārvācāmies uz jaunām telpām. Vietējais elektriķis taisīja elektroinstalāciju. Sienas dakšā 3 vadi, viss OK. Elektrosadales skapī vājprāts. Kaut kur savienotas zemes, kaut kur nav savienotas. Ir arī tā ka nulle kopā ar zemi. Nu un kas? Jāsaslēdz zemi ar nulli bļa. Aiz olām moon un to elektriķi kas mums instalāciju taisīja. Serveru rekai viss OK (pa nagiem nesit, voltmetrs pret ķermeni rāda ~2 V ja atceros). Takā pat laikā no dakšas kur mans eķipējums pieslēgts ir tā: voltmentrs rāda ~70 voltus. Kad ar stacju lodēju (lētā HQ ražojums) pieskaros pie PCB un ar otru roku turu alvas drāti. Jūtu ka bišķu krata. Sanāk ķede: lodāmurs ("sazemēts" ar hvz ko, ~70 V AC) alvas stieple, roka, ķermenis, kājas uz grīdas. Protams ka nedaudz krata. Jūtu ibio. Paceķu ājas un uzleku uz plastmasas figņām pie riteņkrēsla, vairs nesit pa naģiem. Pastrādāt var, bet neomulīgi. Dīvaini ne? Pie tam servera reka un mana dakšas (abas ir vienfāzes) pievienotas 3 fāzu automātam. Kas tur saslēgts ne viens nezin. Tuvākajās dienās pasaukšu elektriķi un nodemonstrēšu.

Būs laks ielikšu esošo brīnumu bildes forumā. Lai var pasmieties. Protams ka pēc elektriķa audzināšanas paši pārbūvēsim elektroinstalāciju tā lai ir droši. Ko lai saka? Jāvieno vai nē, bet negribu lai mani krata kamēr lodēju. Par notikumu attīstību pastāstīšu pēc tikšanās ar elektriķi. 

Lai te daži (nulles un zemējuma slēdzēji kopā) pastāsta nafig vajag zemējuma drāti. Ko tā dod? Varbūt tad vispār nafig nevajag lokālo kontrūru un visa valsts zmēsies no nullvada. Kas notiek ja starp lokālo kontūru un nullvadu plūst strāva un tos savieno kopā?

----------


## bbarda

> Jaunuzbuuveetaas maajaas piekriitu, bet kko juus esat palaidushi garaam.
> Kaa buut visaas tajaas staljina laika 5staavenees?
> Dziivoklii naak iekshaa TIKAI faaze un nulle.
> Nenulleet boileri vispaar 
> Sazemeet ar kaadu radiatoru?  Ir redzeetas senas maajas kuraas ievadaa pie skaitiitaajiem korkji staav arii uz NULLES!!!  
> Lasot briesmmu staastinjus par cuuklampaam, arii ir gadiijies krievu laikaa redzeet pie taadas pielipushu slauceeju, tikai shajaa gadiijienaa tas bija deelj korpusa nenulleeshanas vispaar! Da i arii krievu sadalees vispaar zemeejums kaa taads nebija nodaliits un visur bija 4 vai 2 vadu sisteema, tapeec lai sazemeetu cuuklampu neviens nevilka un nedzina mietus zemee, bet vienkaarshi sanulleeja.
> Atgriezhoties pie topika saakumaa mineetaas probleemas - tak pilniigi skaidrs, ka chalim kkas nav kaartiibaa ar pliits piesleegumu, kuru iesleedzot  paraadaas potenciaals, starp citu arii kriievu laika veshmashiinaam sho probleemu visvienkaarshaak vareeja atrisinaat apgriezhot shtepseli otraadi 
> Godiigi sakot, vannaa labaak gribeetu atrasties, kuras boilerim ir normaals nulleejums piesleegts, nekaa ar zemeejumu, kuru te visaadas gudriibas salasiijushies tipi dziis mietus zemee vai raks zaparu zemee. Bet nu, katram savs ekshens.Taa luuk, ar tiem zemeejumiem.


 Paņem to gudrību savieno dakšā vai veļasmašīnā iekšā un tad paskatīsimies kur tava gudrība izpaudīsies!

----------


## kaspich

> Jaunuzbuuveetaas maajaas piekriitu, bet kko juus esat palaidushi garaam.
> Kaa buut visaas tajaas staljina laika 5staavenees?
> Dziivoklii naak iekshaa TIKAI faaze un nulle.
> Nenulleet boileri vispaar 
> Sazemeet ar kaadu radiatoru?  Ir redzeetas senas maajas kuraas ievadaa pie skaitiitaajiem korkji staav arii uz NULLES!!!  
> Lasot briesmmu staastinjus par cuuklampaam, arii ir gadiijies krievu laikaa redzeet pie taadas pielipushu slauceeju, tikai shajaa gadiijienaa tas bija deelj korpusa nenulleeshanas vispaar! Da i arii krievu sadalees vispaar zemeejums kaa taads nebija nodaliits un visur bija 4 vai 2 vadu sisteema, tapeec lai sazemeetu cuuklampu neviens nevilka un nedzina mietus zemee, bet vienkaarshi sanulleeja.
> Atgriezhoties pie topika saakumaa mineetaas probleemas - tak pilniigi skaidrs, ka chalim kkas nav kaartiibaa ar pliits piesleegumu, kuru iesleedzot  paraadaas potenciaals, starp citu arii kriievu laika veshmashiinaam sho probleemu visvienkaarshaak vareeja atrisinaat apgriezhot shtepseli otraadi 
> Godiigi sakot, vannaa labaak gribeetu atrasties, kuras boilerim ir normaals nulleejums piesleegts, nekaa ar zemeejumu, kuru te visaadas gudriibas salasiijushies tipi dziis mietus zemee vai raks zaparu zemee. Bet nu, katram savs ekshens.Taa luuk, ar tiem zemeejumiem.
> 
> ...


 kaa var neparaadiities potenciaals, ja pa to jaunizcepto 'nulles/zemes' vadu PLUUST STRAAVA. peec oma likuma meegjinam izkalkuleet - ja tie ir paardesmit A, tad paardesmi vltus uz korpusa salasiit nav nekaadu probleemu. veel vairaak [kaa viens pareizi iemineejaas] - ja kaut kur trafos ir trijstuurveida sleegums [un taads ir - lai mazinaatu THD un izliidzinaatu U; shajaa zinjaa man patiik USA - tur katrai faazei savs trafs], tad pie nesimetriskas noslodzes [vienfaazu pliits taadu veido] aizpeld 0 starp faazeem, un shis U uz korpusa var buut vel lielaaks.

----------


## Didzis

Hrušķovkas tipa piecstāvu majā  principā nav pilnīgi nekādu problēmu izveidot zemējuma vadu. ierok zemējuma kontūru mājas pagrabā, vai pie majas, savieno to centrālajā sadalē ar pienākošo nullesvadu un talāk pa visām mājas kāpņutelpu sadalēm izvelk atsevišķu zemējuma zaļdzelteno vadu. Kāpņu sadalē uzstāda izolētu no korpusa zemējuma kopni un lieta darīta. Tālāk jau pie šis, izolētās no nullesvada, kopnes slēdzam visus jaunos, no dzīvokļiem nākošos, zaļdzeltenos zemējuma vadus kuriem otrā galā stāv boilera, veļmašīnas, čaiņika, u.t.t. korpusi. Tas gan nev īst tehniski pareizi, jo sazemētam būtu jābūt arī kāpņutelpas skapim, bet nu nez vai kāds ņemsies vecos alumīnija vadus atvienot no sadales korpusa un pārvienot pie jauna kļemņika. Nekas jau ļauns nenotiks, ja sadales skapis kāpņutelpā paliks sanullēts, nevis sazemēts. Toties no veļmašīnas neviens dzīvoklī "nenorausies"un "elektriskā dušā" duša nemazgāsies. Ja, vēl pie zemējuma vada obligāti jābūt pieslēgtām visām apkures, ūdensvada un gāzes trubām. To gan labāk izdarīt vietās, kur caurules pienāk majai. Cita lieta, ka majas iedzīvotaji nu nekad nevienosies uz šitādām "izvirtībām", jo "iļjiča spuldzīte" ta dzīvoklī deg un pofig, ka krāns vannasistabā bišku "kutina" ar elektrību- toties nav nekāda nauda jāizsdod. Kamer kaimiņu tanti neatradīs aukstu "elektriskā vannā", tikmēr neviens naudu nedos zemējuma iekārtošanai  ::  un zaļdzeltenais vads tieks slēgts pie sadales skapja korpusa. Starp ūdensvada trubām un radiātoriem būs spriegus, jo kaimiņu Vaņa dzirdējis, ka pret radiātoru var nozagt elektrību, uz datora korpusa būs 110V spriegums, ūdenskrāns vannene bišku sitīs pa pirkstiem un lietot veļmašīnu būs varoņdarbs  ::  . Nav jau kam sūdzeties, jo visi dzīvokļi ta privatīpašums un tas ir svēts  ::

----------


## bbarda

Vari nosaukt grāmatu kur būtu parādīts trafs ar trīstūra slēgumu un nulli?

----------


## kaspich

> Vari nosaukt grāmatu kur būtu parādīts trafs ar trīstūra slēgumu un nulli?


 pag, cik saprotu, elektriba lidz Tavam chainjikam nonaak caur vairaakiem trafiem. ok, es saprotu, ka ar savu pliiti Tu HES turbiinas trafu nerazsimetreesi, bet, ja uz 2 maajaam ir uzlikts kaads mazais perdaljots uz paardesmi KVA - mieriigi. taa tas bija domats, baardas kgs  ::

----------


## bbarda

vecrīga vel ir ne viens vien trafs ar trīstūra slēgumu bez nulles un tas neliekas nekas jauns.Jaunajos trafos gan vairs neliek trīstura slēgumu.

----------


## kaspich

> vecrīga vel ir ne viens vien trafs ar trīstūra slēgumu bez nulles un tas neliekas nekas jauns.Jaunajos trafos gan vairs neliek trīstura slēgumu.


 es sheit nerunaaju par peedeejo trafu/sekundaaro tinumu. par to skaidrs; arii Vecriigaa paleenaam maina uz 380AC. 

un Tu uporna runaa par sekundaaro tinumu. a primaarais?????? m????
un sekundarais/primaarais sleegums trafam PIRMS shii???

----------


## bbarda

Līdz jeb kuram patērētājam strāva atnāk caur vairākiem trafiem no hesa.

----------


## kaspich

> Līdz jeb kuram patērētājam strāva atnāk caur vairākiem trafiem no hesa.


 
fantastisks apgalvojums. nu, es par to pashu  ::  un?

----------


## bbarda

> Līdz jeb kuram patērētājam strāva atnāk caur vairākiem trafiem no hesa.
> 
> 
>  
> fantastisks apgalvojums. nu, es par to pashu  un?


 Pēc kā spried ka tas ir apgalvojums?

----------


## Tārps

Tā vien gribētos pārnest šo tēmu uz to jauno apvainojumu topiku, jo teikšu atklāti  "jūs lielākā daļa gudrinieku ne velna nerubijat šajā jomā", un labāk būtu paklusējuši sekojošu apstākļu dēļ :
  1. EIN visos laikos ir likuši *visas metāla daļas, kas izolācijas bojājuma dēļ var nonākt zem sprieguma, zemēt vai nullēt. Ja nepatīk EIN - ierīko pats savu elektroapgādes tīklu, nepieslēdzot Latvenergo.
  2. Katrs vērā ņemams zemējums ir jāpārbauda, vai tas ir ar atiecīgu pretestību ( zemē ierakts spainis vai nagla ir tikai pašapmāns, kas patiesi var novest pie nelaimes gadījuma), lai var novadīt pietiekamu jaudu.
  3. Latvijā 98% ir tikai un tikai 4 vadu sistēma, kur apvienota nulle un zeme. Tā iezemēta pie transformatora un vajadzētu būt iezemētai pie katra ievada, no kurienes tad tālāk var būt izveidota piecu vai četru vadu sistēma.
  4. Krievu laikā bija gudri inženieri, kas izdomāja 3 fāžu kabeļus ar pakāpi vai divu pakāpju tievāku nulles vadu, Tad nu arī tas ir par iemeslu tam , ka nulle nav nulle un nav zeme. Toreiz lielākā 1f slodze bija plītiņa vai gludeklis ar 1 kW jaudu, kuri nebija spējīgi noslogot to nulli. Tagad 1f slodzes ir daudz lielākas un nulles vads vairs nevar visu norīt.
  5. Nevajag nolikt tos aluminija vadus. Labi, nevajag izmantot aluminija vadus mājas instalācijā, bet kad iet runa par 16 mm2 un vairāk, tad aluminija vadi ir modē arī tagad, un nav nekādas vainas. Visi lielie zemes kabeļi ir pārsvarā tikai aluminija.*

----------


## guguce

Kas notiek ja sadalē nullvadu ar zemējuma vadu savieno: 
http://www.tvnet.lv/zinas/kriminalzi...ergo_un_bebrus

----------


## next

> Kas notiek ja sadalē nullvadu ar zemējuma vadu savieno: 
> http://www.tvnet.lv/zinas/kriminalzi...ergo_un_bebrus


 Ilgi domaaji pirms shito muljkjiibu uzrakstiiji?
Neenu ja ir kaads sapraatiigs skaidrojums tad klaaj valjaa.

----------


## guguce

??? 

Mājai zemējuma kontūra nav (citādi tādu brīnumu nebūtu). 
Pa nullvadu ienāk fāze un tālāk uz visu pieslēgto ierīču korpusiem. 
Caur boileri, sūkni vai citur tiek atrasta zeme (tāpec pa nagiem daudz nesit), 
zemējuma vads pārkarst un ... čau! 


Pie kurām ''Latvenergo'' ievadu sadalēm gan ir zemējuma kontūri? 
Viņiem vismaz līgumā tas butu jāpiemin vai jābrīdina. 

Bet bebri vispār būtu jāpakar - 
koki taču arī ir dzīvi, tie tikai nevar ne pakliegt, ne aizbēgt. 
Un cik gadus tie aug. 
 ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Bet bebri vispār būtu jāpakar - 
> koki taču arī ir dzīvi, tie tikai nevar ne pakliegt, ne aizbēgt.


 Tu arī esi dzīvs un tev gribas ēst un vairoties. Bebrs ēd tikai to, ko Dievs viņam vēlējis, nevienam sev līdzīgam dzīvību neatņem. Atšķirībā no cilvēka.

----------


## guguce

Vai par odiem tu tāpat domā?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ods, tāpat kā birokrāts, ir parazīts. Nosist!   ::

----------


## Didzis

Visdrīzak jau tiešam koks norāva nullesvadu, vai vēl sliktāk, norautais nullesvads saskārās ar kādu no fāzes vadiem. Tad mājā uz pateretājiem padevās 220V vietā 380V, plus vēl visas sazemētās iekārtas  sita pa nagiem. Ja mājā būtu zemējuma kontūrs un tas ,centrālajā sadalē, būtu savienots ar nullesvadu, tad fāze  nullesvadā nu nekādīgi nevarētu parādīties. Fāzes vadā rastos īsslēgums uz zemi un transformatorā izsistu drošinātāju. Tapēc jau vajag to zemējuma kontūru savienot ar mājai pienākošo nullesvadu, bet nu bezcerīgi to lielākajai daļai cilvēku ieskaidrot. Kādas tik teorijas nebīda un pekstiņus nestāsta kaut vai šeit forumā. Nu tas viss tak ir tik elementāri, bet nu nepielec  ::  . Vēl var tikai pieminēt, ka zemējuma kontūram jābūt ar attiecīgo pretestībi, citādāk var neizsist fāzes drošinātju un ap "zemē ierakto veco zapiņu", kurš "kalpo" par zemējumu var rasties tā sauktais soļa spriegums. Tad no mājās jāevakuējas lecot uz vienas kājas  ::  .

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> var rasties tā sauktais soļa spriegums. Tad no mājās jāevakuējas lecot uz vienas kājas  .


 Kādreiz Stučkas v.n. universtātē visi esot smējušies līdz vēdergraizēm, kad kāds meitietis, jautāts par soļa spriegumu, atbildējis - eto naprjažeņije, vozņikajuščee meždu nog, jesļi kosnutsja golovo konca...  ::  .

----------


## moon

> Kas notiek ja sadalē nullvadu ar zemējuma vadu savieno: 
> http://www.tvnet.lv/zinas/kriminalzi...ergo_un_bebrus


 bled vot shitadus idiotus ar sudainu mietu vajadzetu sist un tad tas buutu par maz, nejeedz neko, bet dirsh atsperies!!!!

pagaidaam vienigajam, kuram ir izpratne kas ir zemejums un kas tam ir jadara, ir Didzis un parejie vel mates pienu caur marli suukt ne par elektromontazu gudri spriest !!!

----------


## moa

Un kāpēc Tu tā kliedz? Arī Tevis paustais apgalvojums ir tik pat apstrīdams par to ko zinam vai nē.
Laikam nesen Kandavu beidzis...

----------


## next

> ??? 
> 
> Mājai zemējuma kontūra nav (citādi tādu brīnumu nebūtu). 
> Pa nullvadu ienāk fāze un tālāk uz visu pieslēgto ierīču korpusiem. 
> Caur boileri, sūkni vai citur tiek atrasta zeme (tāpec pa nagiem daudz nesit), 
> zemējuma vads pārkarst un ... čau!


 Sheemu vajag ziimeet.
Kuraa vietaa un kursh vads paarrauts (vai iissavienojums), kaa izmainaas straavas pluusmas, kaapeec straava tik liela ka var paarkarseet vadu, kaapeec neizsit droshinaataajus liinijas otraa galaa (pie latvenergo trafa)?
Publikaacijas dzeltenajos masu informaacijas liidzekljos nav arguments.

----------


## Shark

Kā ir, gaisvadu līnijai 380V nulles vads ir augšpusē vai apakšā(fiziskais izvietojums)?

----------


## Tārps

Vienmēr apakšā, izņemot ļoti aizvēsturiskus gadījumus.

----------


## Shark

> Vienmēr apakšā, izņemot ļoti aizvēsturiskus gadījumus.


 Ja novietojums ir apakšā, tad es nevaru iedomāties, kā apakšā pārrauts nullvads kurš loģiski krīt katrs uz sava staba pusi var uzkrist nepārrautam fāzes vadam.

----------


## ddff

Nav jau obligaati kaut kur kam jaakriit virsuu. Ja maajai nav lokaalaa zemeejuma kontuura un maajas nulle nav tur piesieta, tad atsleedzot pienaakosho nulli, triisfaazu gadiijumaa visi pateereetaaji sadaliis spriegumu L1 - L2, L2-L3 un L3-L1 braaliigi, atbilsotshi Oma likumam. Uz gludeklja paliks kaadi 60V, bet uz radioaparaata Abava, kas novietots garaazhaa uz Krievijas benziina mucas, 320V.

ddff

----------


## guguce

15 -20.g. atpakaļ, kad slēdzos pie drātīm, 
nulle bija augšā, vai nu zibens aizsardzībai, vai līnijas aizsardzībai (neļauj koku zriem pieskarties fāzei)  
un mazākie drošinātāji apakštacijā - 63A.

----------


## Shark

> Nav jau obligaati kaut kur kam jaakriit virsuu. Ja maajai nav lokaalaa zemeejuma kontuura un maajas nulle nav tur piesieta, tad atsleedzot pienaakosho nulli, triisfaazu gadiijumaa visi pateereetaaji sadaliis spriegumu L1 - L2, L2-L3 un L3-L1 braaliigi, atbilsotshi Oma likumam. Uz gludeklja paliks kaadi 60V, bet uz radioaparaata Abava, kas novietots garaazhaa uz Krievijas benziina mucas, 320V.
> 
> ddff


 Ja pārtrūkst tikai nulle tad taisnība vien ir. Taču vai to tomēr nevarētu problēmu atrisināt ar diferenciālajiem noplūdes automātiem starp katru fāzi un nulli.

----------


## bbarda

Nesen splēdzu jaunu pievadu četrvadu līnijai,nule bija augšējais vads.tas protams bij betona stabs.

----------


## guguce

Tikko paskatījos pa logu, 
50m no transformatora, no 4 vadu līnijas 
uz privātmāju iet 2 augšējie vadi.

----------


## Shark

Tad, jau grūti pārraut nulli tā, lai tā neuzkristu pēc tam uz fāzes līnija un tur savukārt vajadzētu izsist automātu transformatora būdā. Varbūt ne pa velti ugunsdzēsējs minēja piezīmi par īssavienojumu lokālajā sadalē.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Atmosfēras izlāde, visticamāk, ķers augšējo vadu. Uzminiet, kad būs vismazākā skāde - ja zibens trāpīs fāzē, vai šur tur zemētā neitrālē.

----------


## andzus125

ja nav nopludes automats, tad zemei un nullei sadalee jaabuut kopaa+konturs zemee!

----------


## JDat

> ja nav nopludes automats, tad zemei un nullei sadalee jaabuut kopaa+konturs zemee!


 ...Un ja ir noplūdes automāts?

Ko darīt ja nav zemējuma kontūra?
 ::   ::   ::

----------

